# Ultrasonic guidance 76942



## mray32 (Dec 18, 2007)

An anesthesiology group in MT that we bill for wants to start using the code 76942 with a 26 modifier. Does anyone have experience billing for this and are you getting payments? Thanks.


----------



## cconroycpch (Dec 18, 2007)

What procedure is being done with it?  It can make a big difference if that is the correct code or not.


----------



## marvelh (Jan 9, 2008)

Make sure you check the CPT Diagnostic Ultrasound section guidelines:

"...Ultrasound guidance procedures also require permanently recorded images of the site to be localized, as well as a documented description of the localization  process, either separately  or within the report of the procedure for which the guidance is utlized..."

Many anesthesia providers will have difficulty with the permanently recorded image requirement and perhaps the documentation requirements also!


----------

